# NH Rolabar 57 hay rake.



## Husband (Oct 6, 2019)

Im looking for a pulley for NH Rolabar 57 Hay rake


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Not sure what country you are in, here in the USA, we have tractor-coop stores to shop in or order from. If you are 99% certain of the size and bearings, Amazon is another source. 

For my JD-261 PTO rear mower I found that 2 of the belt pulleys were identical fit parts made for MTD. I was able to get them from mower departments in certain stores. TSC, Farm and Fleet, ASC, Rural King, Canadian Tire, etc. 

If you have any of these types of stores around, bring your pulley in and compare. I found the MTD part was better made than the JD original.


----------

